# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Fairy Tale Reef

## Dulce Sameiro

Olá a todos

Fairy Tale Reef é de um local de mergulho tão carregado de corais moles (com cores tão espectaculares) que parecia um sonho. Gostava que um dia o meu aqua se parecesse 10% com aquele eden de mergulho.
-Venho da água doce como quase todos os caloiros nos reefs. Tenho um aqua da nossa costa que (pelo que leio) é muito diferente de um reef.
Desde os 6 anos que tenho aquas em casa, isto já vem do meu avô passando pelo meu pai e gostava de passar o gosto para o meu filho (que fez agora 7 anos) que há muito tempo me pede (como não podia deixar de ser) ... um nemo :SbSourire: 

Depois de andar por aqui a ler durante 2 anos, sempre a sentir que isto vai ser areia (ou coral  :Coradoeolhos: )) demais para o meu carrinho de mão, decidi ir para a frente.
Quanto mais leio mais me apercebo da complexidade de um sistema de reef e mais me assusto :yb663: . Sem dúvida que conto com as ajudas que possam dar :yb665: 

O meu projecto- A estrutura tem 1 ano e meio feita...
O aqua foi mandado fazer a uma loja, tem água desde novembro (mais uns contratempos: um vidro da coluna seca rachou, a osmose levou muito tempo a chegar...), mais devagar que isto é impossivel :Coradoeolhos:  daqui a pouco é o Alentejano Reef  :SbSourire24:  não levem a mal os alentejanos porque o lado paterno é todo de lá com muito orgulho.

Set up - Existente
aqua - 160*60*60 com coluna seca e travamento à francesa
sump - 100*50*50
escumador - deltec APF600 (comprado a luis Marçal membro do forum que tinha um reef lindo com as mesmas medidas e a quem a gradeço, é excelente)
Bomba retorno heim 5000Lt do sistema do luis Marçal
Tubagem ligada por quem fez o aqua
osmose aquili
sal tropic marin
Circulação - 2 tunze 6045 (ainda em estudo a aquisição de uma wave box) para corais moles deve ser bom...não?
Iluminação- possivel compra de uma iluminária Blau com 3 hqi de 250 + 4 t5 e tem 4 ventoinhas para refrigeração - que tal são???
RV - 50kg no aqua e sump
RM - 10 kg
areia - 50kg do sistema do Luis Marçal
Testes só falta de Ca e Mg

A ciclar à 1 mês

Vivos-vieram com a rocha
1 ofiurio 
2 polipos coral (2 diferentes 1- discosoma... o outro ainda não deu para identificar, ambos parecem de boa saúde)
2 ermitas pequenos 

Ontem comprei
2 ermitas patas azuis
2 ermitas patas vermelhas

Os parametros já estão bons só não sei o ca e mg

As dúvidas :Coradoeolhos: 

As algas não aparecem... tenho lido que no ciclo é tipico a alga castanha seguida da verde e depois estabiliza, mas aqui nada. Só andam mesmo particulas cremes na coluna de água e cima da rocha de por "tentar" fazer o layout. Será por a rv ser boa (vinha carregadinha de bicharada) e a areia vir de um sistema bem maturado??? será que precisa de luz? quantas horas?

Outra ... aqui é que elas mordem...penso que o pente da coluna seca está muito alto (e não dá para baixar mais), o nível de agua bate na travessa de baixo...e agora ... Isto já aconteceu a alguem? Confesso que quando mandei fazer o aqua me preocupei com as dimensões e nunca me passou pela cabeça o detalhe da altura da coluna seca...nabices de caloira :Icon Cry: 

Tudo isto tem tempo pois os peixes só vão entrar depois das férias da pascoa tenho medo de vir de férias e ter um desgosto.

Desculpem o testamento tenho tendencia para escrever muito. Assim que encarrilhar com isto de colocar fotos no forum coloco aqui algumas (até agora tive sempre ajudas para isso).

Desde já agradeço todos os concelhos.

Cumps

Dulce

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Dulce. :Olá: 




> Set up - Existente
> aqua - 160*60*60 com coluna seca e travamento à francesa
> sump - 100*50*50
> escumador - deltec APF600 Dulce


Escumador é curto deverias comprar um mais potente do tipo AP851 ou BK250.




> Circulação - 2 tunze 6045 (ainda em estudo a aquisição de uma wave box) para corais moles deve ser bom...não?Dulce


Acho que tens pouca circulação talvez 2 Tunze 6100 ou Wave box, é boa mas não chega eu tenho uma e gosto de ver as ondas. :SbSourire2: 





> Iluminação- possivel compra de uma iluminária Blau com 3 hqi de 250 + 4 t5 e tem 2 ventoinhas para refrigeração - que tal são???Dulce


A iluminação acho boa mas 2 ventoinhas não te vai chegar para arrefecer a agua no Verão. :yb668: 

Se precisares de ajuda ou para tirar algumas duvidas podes fazer me uma visita e veres o meus sistema já que moramos perto, o pessoal do deserto tens que ajudar uns aos outros. :SbOk: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Boas

Antes de mais, boa sorte!  :SbOk: 
Tens tamanho de aquario para fazer coisas muito giras. 
Relativamente às algas, tens a iluminação ligada? Qual o horário? Isto contribui para o aparecimento/desenvolvimento das algas.

Abraço

----------


## Luis Santos

> Olá a todos
> 
> Fairy Tale Reef é de um local de mergulho carregado de corais moles (com cores tão espectaculares) que realmente parecia um sonho. Gostava que um dia o meu aqua se parecesse 10% com aquele eden de mergulho.
> -Venho da água doce como quase todos os caloiros nos reefs. Tenho um aqua da nossa costa que (pelo que leio) é muito diferente de um reef.
> Desde os 6 anos que tenho aquas em casa, isto já vem do meu avô passando pelo meu pai e gostava de passar o gosto para o meu filho (que fez agora 7 anos) que há muito tempo me pede (como não podia deixar de ser) ... um nemo
> 
> Depois de andar por aqui a ler durante 2 anos, sempre a sentir que isto vai ser areia (ou coral )) demais para o meu carrinho de mão, decidi ir para a frente.
> Quanto mais leio mais me apercebo da complexidade de um sistema de reef e mais me assusto. Sem dúvida que conto com as ajudas que possam dar
> 
> ...


Boas Dulce ,como o Rogério disse esse escumador vai ser curto e alem dos que ele referiu acrescento tambem o tunze 9440 ,em relação á circulação 2 tunze 6105 era optimo ,ou uma vortech mp40w,em relação á iluminação penso que se for só para ter corais moles 6(8)x80w t5 seriam mais que suficientes,se mais tarde quiseres por corais duros aposta em 10x80t5 ,nem por agora funciones só com 6 ou 8 lampadas conforme achares mais conveniente.
Vai postando a evolução , :SbOk2:

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Olá e obrigado pelas respostas

Rogério: provavelmente a opção de comprar um escumador mais potente deve seguir em frente pois este deve ir ajudar o outro do aqua da nossa costa que precisa de ser remodelado/melhorado. A wave box é realmente a minha opção de eleição (também gosto da ondulação) mas até ver se resolvo o problema da altura da coluna seca não posso fazer nada. Entretanto o que tenho chega para fazer o ciclo? A nível do aquecimento também tenho de comprar um refrigerador mais potente para o aqua da nossa costa e o reef lucra um da marca teco que no verão faz refrigeração a 18º mas farta-se de trabalhar o que faz subir a temperatura ambiente. Muito obrigada pela disponibilidade, provavelmente vou precisar e aproveitar a ajuda e dicas até porque não conheço ninguém que tenha um reef e gostava de ver um que não estivesse numa loja :SbSourire: .

Paulo: obrigado pelo incentivo, é bem vindo. Luz só coloquei à uma semana umas 2 calhas provisória com 2 t5 cada que o meu marido colocou para eu poder ver os bichinhos e tirar fotos. Ligo umas 3 a 4 horas por dia, para ciclar chega?

luis: obrigado pelas dicas é disto mesmo que necessito para tomar decisões mais acertadas e confiantes vou estudar todas as sugestões podem crer.


vamos lá ver se consigo colocar as fotos...


mini-SANY0003.jpg

mini-SANY0005.jpg

mini-SANY0006.jpg

mini-SANY0007.jpg

mini-SANY0148.jpg

mini-SANY0159.jpg

mini-SANY0160.jpg

Desculpem a qualidade já agora sabem dizer o que é que está agarrado à rocha? E sugestões para baixar a altura da coluna seca? já alguém cortou o vidro sem desmontar o sistema e sem fazer estragos :SbQuestion2:  não estou muito convencida com a solução, mas também têm sido tantos os contratempos que não tinha vontade nenhuma de desmontar tudo de novo para retirar a coluna seca para a cortar cá fora :Icon Cry: 

O lay out está em estudo, como quase tudo :SbSourire19:  por isso está na altura de sugerir tudo o que acharem por bem aqui a malta agradece

Dulce

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

Boas :Olá: 

Cá estou com mais uma dúvida: tenho RV na sump (fica ou sai?) se fica coloco iluminação ou não? è que parece que a coralina está a desaparecer ao invés da do aqua que está em franco crescimento.

Em relação à coluna seca propuseram baixar o nível da agua do aqua e cortar-lhe 2cm, isto é possivel??? e chega??? É que gostava mesmo de colocar uma wave box... mas se a colocar neste momento tenho a certeza que a água transborda do aqua.

E uma boa...ofereceram-me a tal calha Blau :SbSourire: , grande maridão. Só faltam as lampadas...

Por favor comentem pelo menos a parte da coluna seca neste momento preocupa-me imenso pois pode implicar desmontar tudo no caso de ter de colocar uma coluna nova.

Obrigado, cumps
Dulce

----------


## Dulce Sameiro

:Olá: Boas

Passados sete meses de aqua montado o setup ficou o seguinte:
Aqua 150*60*60 com coluna seca (com problema solucionado mas nunca vai poder ter uma wave box...)
Sump 100*50*50
Escumador (deltec APF600) amanhã vem o 851
Retorno heim 5000L
Circulação: 2 tunze 6045 e 1 tunze 6105
Calha blau 3 hqi de 250 + 4 t5
Refrigerador teco tr 15 (mesmo nos dias mais quentes manteve tudo nos 25º sem problemas)
RV neste momento 60 kg
substrato 50kg sugar size
controlador de reposição sistema da reefset

Desde Fevereiro/Março que tem muitos hermitas variados (o meu filhote tinha que ter qualquer coisa para ver e aquilo é que foi comprar hermitas :Coradoeolhos: ) 2 turbos e vários snails

Os vivos começaram a entrar em Maio (com 4 meses de ciclo, que não deve ter sido normal: nunca vi uma alga...)

xenia sp
zoanthus sp
parozoanthus gracilis

2 amphiprion ocellaris
3 chromis viridis
3 chrysiptera hemicyanea

3 lysmatas amboinensis
3 lysmatas seticaudatas



Junho

2 paracanthus hepatus pequenos
1 pseudocheioinus hexataenia
1 gobiodon okinawe

1 stenopus hispidus

1 sarcophyton sp
1 lobophyton sp
1 clavularia sp


Os parametros todos dentro do pretendido só me faltam os testes do magnesio e calcio:
temp-25.2
ph-8.2
densidade 1.023
kh-12
nh4 - 0
no2 - 0
no3 - 5

alimentação:

noori, artemia congelada, megabite green da hikari e marine "s" da hikari

Agora as dúvidas  :Coradoeolhos: 

Para os vivos que tenho qual o periodo e que tipo de luz mais adquado?

Os meus hepatus têm uns pontos de brancos "cripto??" mas comem bem e estão muito espertos (por isso resolvi só fazer umas mudanças de água 50% em 3 dias e coloquei um filtro exterior por 4 dias só com la de vidro, repito o procedimento???), todos os outros não têm nada.

Gostava de diversificar a comida justifica-se? sugestões?

A longo prazo (até ao Natal) gostavamos (eu e o filhote) de introduzir um zebrasoma flavescens (claro que ele quer um bolhas :SbSourire: ), 2 nemateleutris magnifica e ele adora o acanthurus leucosternon mas já li que não é peixinho para principiantes certo?

Desde já agradeço todas as ajudas que me deram e já agora as futuras também são bem vindas.

Cumps

----------

